# mosquito?



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

anyone been there recently, past couple of days? whats the water like, muddy im sure, but is it any higher than it was last weekend? maybe a little warmer?


----------



## lunker4141 (Apr 19, 2010)

Well, I was there Thursday and it was higher and muddier then last Sunday. Not sure on temp tho.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

anyone catching fish?


----------



## winchesters/diesel (Feb 9, 2013)

Friday night wading 1 eye 1 cat 2 ceappie up north


----------



## alumadude (Mar 25, 2011)

sunday it was real muddy with lots of crap floating. surface temp was 48. fish were still biting just had to work a little harder


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

Out this morning, took 7 crappie on minnows at 4ft. SW of the causeway. Tough conditions the wind was stiff, but I'll doer again in a heartbeat.


----------



## ROOK (Mar 6, 2010)

yes,stained,48* north end,7 bass,tight to cover,decent sack


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

went out last night, it was cold and windy from the east.. only got 1 keeper (9 1/2") but caught him on a 3 inch x-rap. heard others doing well but i couldnt seem to find them.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Did anyone catch any walleye in the cold on saturday because this weekend is going to be lik last weekend and would lik to go both days this weekend thanks.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I got my limit both Friday and Saturday this past weekend.















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

wow way to go your the man i was in Florida and this past weekend and i was crying i couldnt goo out... i got a bad itch and its going to get fixed thanks for the help


----------



## freeagle56 (Jul 16, 2012)

Was out on Northend yesterday, 5 crappie and 2 walleye


----------



## BigQ (Apr 8, 2008)

I was out ALLDAY yesterday..Catch 1 perch...weather was nice and i was on the shore..guess the fish was on a diet yesterday...lol...will try again in a couple of day


----------



## fish420 (Feb 25, 2012)

the fish cant make up their minds because mother nature cant get the weather right.. this is gonna be a weird year if the weather keeps up the way it is.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

Friend and I went out yesterday afternoon, 6 crappie, 2 eyes, on was a tad over 21 and a perch, water was pretty rough on the south side and I ended up at the bottom of the boat with motion sickness, never had that problem before, guess I will have to take meds along from here on out just it case.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

bulafisherman said:


> Friend and I went out yesterday afternoon, 6 crappie, 2 eyes, on was a tad over 21 and a perch, water was pretty rough on the south side and I ended up at the bottom of the boat with motion sickness, never had that problem before, guess I will have to take meds along from here on out just it case.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I've taken people out who have NEVER gotten sick on Erie, but got sick there.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fished above the causeway yesterday in the gail winds. Had to use drift soc all the time we were there, just to keep it somewhat fishable. Had a temp of 50.9 on my locator gauge....in open water areas. Didn't rip um up... but managed a great fish fry for 5 hungry adults. Had 4 just over 12in and 1 @13 1\4in FO (in pic) among our catch...Jig & minnow and fat boy jigs fished under a European Style Float. New rains probably will muddy the water more..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Way to go Mrphish!!! We need to get out on west branch together soon. Next time I go I'll call you.


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Fish2Win (SEAN)...I know we have talked about hitting the open water for a while now...and I thank you for remembering me again..I'm gonna be in recoop mode for a while.. have to get my ICD (internal cardiac defibrillator) replaced Fri. morning and that's going to slow me down for a short period of time...But I still have you near the top of names in my log to see if we can get you a personal best from WB.....I also have a trip like that planed for Ruminator (Jim)....Soon as the DOC. Gives me the A Ok...I'm going to hit it hard...Really need this weather to straighten up for continous periods of time...

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 3step (Mar 19, 2013)

Out this morning and got a fine mess of crappie.......1/4 mile south of causeway in 17 ft. water fished 7ft.down with a jig tipped with a large minnow under a slip bobber. What a great day...........my wife now enjoys fishing. YAHOOOOOO


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

just put a few hrs (230-5) in on the northend in the bays and only got 2 small bass (small floating rapala) and one gill (jig and 1/2 crawler). water is dirty.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

ezbite said:


> just put a few hrs (230-5) in on the northend in the bays and only got 2 small bass (small floating rapala) and one gill (jig and 1/2 crawler). water is dirty.


 The water was so dirty sunday I couldn't see my prop.


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Was out today water wasn't bad picked up 7 eyes and a largemouth 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

walleye wacker724 said:


> Was out today water wasn't bad picked up 7 eyes and a largemouth
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 That's pretty good,have not heard to many good reports on daytime walleye yet from there.


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

Fished from 7-9 at wading at the cemetery, 2 nice crappie, 1 17in. Eye

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## walleye wacker724 (Jul 17, 2012)

Yea they weren't nothing to brag about biggest was 18 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

walleye wacker724 said:


> Was out today water wasn't bad picked up 7 eyes and a largemouth
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


i saw u heading south yesterday.. we picked 5 just fished few hours after work nice fish though. it was a nice break from the big pond


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Where you guys jigging for those eyes


----------



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Eye like eye fishin' by the eyeland


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

I might head out again in next few days. If not, I will be next month.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 6, 2011)

Did u get them trolling, casting, jigging anything would help so i dont waste gas on saturday and sunday thankss.


----------



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

fished mosquito yesterday evening south side causeway got nice crappie till 9:00 pm
all 11 and 12 and a couple 13 inchers very nice evening took home 22
5 throw backs,,,,made my evening


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

We ended up keeping 23 NICE specs,,, ( almost all males) AND we lost a dandy 3# eye OUT-OF-THE-NET.
If it wasn't so windy, it would'a been easier to anchor on the stumps!
I searched all over the South end for fish & really didn't find more than 1 or 2 here & there, UNTILL I talked my friend into going back to the boat docks for crappie at 3 pm,,,, (and HE had to leave at 4:30!) 
Slip bobber at 2.5' and fatheads worked. I was marking 10-15 fish swimming under the boat at a time,,,, Wish I was there right now!
Sure do hope that this cold spell doesn't screw things up.

Lake temp was 55*. East side coves were 57* & S West launch was 58*


----------

